# Pants



## Redversusblue (Nov 27, 2010)

So it's finally getting time for me to get some new pants, and it's getting cold enough that I'm going to have to start wearing my shell, which is white with gold/yellow hive-style print. I've been browsing between Rome and Burton, and neither seem to have any good options that look good to me (I'm lookin for some like, cream colored pants). Are there any other good places to get some nice boarding pants? Or if anyone has any other color options, money isn't really an issue here. Some over all opinions on gloves/beanies would be nice as well (This is my first season where i'm trying to get some stuff that looks good together. Everything i used to have was ugly as sin but it never really mattered till now since it's all old stuff) Thanks! I'll get a picture of the jacket up as soon as i can.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rocker pants baggy pants rocker pants baggy pants.

 dogfunk etc etc bluetomato etc etc

Don't you have your own style or just get your mom to buy you some pants.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

get gortex!!!!!


----------

